# Soccer predictions today  Europa league & Conference league



## wawbet (Sep 8, 2022)

CompetitionMatchTipsoddResultEuropa LeaguePSV vs Bodo Glimt1FT1.36Europa LeagueMan utd vs R.Soceidad1FT1.66Conference LeagueVillareal vs Lech Poznan1FT1.28

Others predictions https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/09/soccer-predictions-today-europa-league.html


----------

